# Magic: The Club!



## Koori Renchuu (Nov 7, 2008)

For those Magic the Gathering players residing on the forum!  Discuss strategy and your favorite cards.

The Gathering

DCI Judge Koori Renchuu
DCI refferee Minnow
DCI Referee Cryssie
Tourney King Negrek
Tourney prince Midnight
Tourney knave link008


----------



## Minnow (Nov 7, 2008)

Ah, sure, why not? I'll join.

I prefer more control-type decks, usually, but I usually get distracted with all these cool cards when I build a deck that I either forgot my original idea for the deck or it becomes nigh unplayable unless I severely edit it.

I also have a love for enchantments that none of my friends can understand. Not Enchant Creature/Artifact/Player/Aura but just regular sit there and do stuff enchantments. I'm not sure why, but I always try to put in as many as I can. I guess I like big, game-changing cards like that.

I'm not as good as I could be, because I hardly ever get to play. Only when I play with my dad or my friends. I don't usually play with my dad and the only time I play with friends is when I'm at the one who actually plays well's house, which doesn't happen too often. I do try to be better my reading strategy stuff sometimes.

So, yeah, joining.


----------



## Cryssie (Nov 7, 2008)

Joining, will probably make another post nattering about cards later.


----------



## Negrek (Nov 8, 2008)

Joining, I suppose. 

I play a variety of strategies; I generally don't play to either the extreme of hyperagressiveness or intense control, though. By necessity my decks have to be made up of whatever I have lying around, rather than based on what cards are best at doing X or Y. My favorite cards tend to be of the powerful global-effect type, such as Wrath of God, perhaps because I have so much trouble getting my hands on them.


----------



## Jester (Nov 8, 2008)

Joining.  I prefer Multiply-and-conquer decks. My latest favorite is my elf deck which uses mainly A) Elvish promanade. B) Changelings. C) Drove of elves. D) Any token spawning card i get my hands on.

There is nothing better then seeing your opponet die at the hands of tokens.


I also have a treefolk fetish~  Not doran though.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 8, 2008)

Joining.

If anybody here is familiar with the player demographic types (see this article if you want to learn), I am a Timmy/Johnny. I like building decks, but nothing horribly complicated. Haven't used a combo deck in ages, mainly aggro and control. My favorite deck is my simple goblin deck. No matter what I stitch together, nothing has beat my most basic of decks for fun factor.

On the other axis, I'm a Vorthos, a fantasy flavor freak.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Nov 8, 2008)

Vorthos unite!  I read the novels sooooooooooooo much!


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 8, 2008)

I would read more of the novels, but I have all this other stuff I want to read. 

I have read Onslaught, Legions, and Dissension. I was working my way through Scourge but other reading got in the way.

I read Dissension without reading Ravnica or Guildpact because I bought a Dissension fat pack. Didn't feel like I was missing out on a whole lot, though.


----------



## Negrek (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm a Johnny/Spike. Necessity being the mother of invention, my lack of cards forces me to innovate to have a chance at winning.

Not sure about the other scale; I forgot how it's determined and the article refuses to score my test and let me iiinnn... in any case, I was big into the books when I was younger, but as I don't have the money to buy cards, I definitely don't have the money to purchase the books, either. I'd probably find most of them pretty mediocre, anyway. 

Of the books I've read, I enjoy the Odyssey block ones the most, particularly the first book.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Nov 11, 2008)

Time spiral block novels were so cool.  Plenty of history and all.


----------

